
Atlassian announces Bitbucket Deployments: Confidence to release early and often - ClaireMaynie
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2017/12/05/introducing-bitbucket-deployments/
======
sheraz
Cool feature! I will be pushing this into our pipline scripts this week.

I'm pleasently surprised that bitbucket-pipelines has actually worked this
well. So well that we have turned off our Jenkins server.

Nice work, atlassian!

~~~
seanjregan
So did this guy- [https://medium.com/@shanecfast/firing-the-butler-
migrating-f...](https://medium.com/@shanecfast/firing-the-butler-migrating-
from-jenkins-to-bitbucket-pipelines-3712db5ba0ab)

------
mariushop
Nice move, Atlassian, linking directly to this post from the promo email.

~~~
sogen
That's why im here :)

------
erwinm
Will there be support for deployments to a (test) environment per branch?

~~~
ClaireMaynie
In the early release, it's not possible: the 3 default environments are at the
moment just for the repository, not per branch. You can deploy from multiple
branches to the same environment though. Can you elaborate on why this would
be helpful for you?

~~~
erwinm
I was asking because we build a product that is deployed at customer site, so
deployments would not be useful for that. But, we do deploy our own product to
test environments for manual testing. (We also have automatic testing, but
thats per commit and removed after testing... so not relevant here.)

We have the following branches (simplified): master release-4.2.x
release-5.0.x release-5.1.x

Now, I was thinking to use the deployments feature to track the deployment of
the test environment of each branch. So our testers can see the status of
their test environment.

------
intellix
Looks great but imagine there are no plans to release it for Bitbucket Server
as with every other feature that comes 2 years later. AKA Abandonware

~~~
mryall
Bamboo integrates with Bitbucket Server and has great deployment support. In
many ways, we’re just catching up on the cloud side.

Do you use Bamboo? Anything you’d like to see improved in the deployment
support there?

------
geoandrew
My main pain point with deployment is with servers that are not directly
accessible from the Internet. For example, an EC2 instance that sits in a
private section of an AWS VPC. Accessing the server is done through a Bastion
server/Jumpbox. AWS CodeDeploy is the only solution I've found in this
environment and it sucks. Can the new system ssh proxy through a Bastion
server?

~~~
mryall
Yes, you can set up SSH keys to connect to your jumpbox from Bitbucket
Pipelines: [https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/use-ssh-keys-
in-b...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/use-ssh-keys-in-bitbucket-
pipelines-847452940.html)

At the moment, direct access to your Amazon resources requires an access key
configured via secure variables in Pipelines. We'd consider adding support for
IAM roles/key rotation if a lot of people would find it useful.

~~~
natbobc
Would be useful for stuff like;

\- kubernetes \- elastic beanstalk

I'm currently using the "custom" section with a plugin I developed to deploy
to environments. In the default build it pushes the build to Elastic Beanstalk
and then deploys to test. The custom builds merely promote the build for other
environments.

------
ulinaaron
I can't wait to use this. Is there planned support for FTP/SFTP? I only saw
deployment plans for container-like services. Right now I have a pipeline
script wrote using lftp but I'd prefer first-party support for SFTP
deployments.

~~~
jeroenderaedt
You should be able to deploy using FTP or SFTP with Bitbucket Pipelines
already. A guide on how to set up SFTP (including SSH keys) can be found here:
[https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Bitbucket-
questions/How-d...](https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Bitbucket-
questions/How-do-I-set-up-ssh-public-key-authentication-so-that-I-can-
use/qaq-p/171671)

------
nalbion
I'd like to see a mechanism to coordinate deployment dependencies - if the
front-end and back-end(s) are stored in separate repos it may be necessary for
the back-end to be upgraded before deploying the new front-end.

------
nalbion
How are roll-backs performed? Can a roll-back be executed automatically if
smoke tests fail?

------
vikasbirru
hi team

this is birru you're shared new future in bit-bucket (bit-bucket deployments)
but it not visible in bit-bucket account i am searched is there any add-on
future there no add-on there is no future in bit

how can i go to use deployments future in bitbucket

------
theconstantium
When will you provide this awesome feature?

------
andre991
TOP!!! When will you provide this feature?

~~~
ClaireMaynie
This feature is live now for anyone who signs up for early access:
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/pipelines-
alpha-8...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/pipelines-
alpha-877358733.html)

------
notimewaste
does this support any other CI like jenkins apart from bitbucket-pipelines?

~~~
bcmoney
One idea I've seen broadly recommended if you don't want to run your whole
tech stack & all environments (Test & Prod environment servers/DBs) in the
cloud, i.e. as a DockerHub container or something, is to instead use WebHooks
or CURL requests to call localized Jenkins CI within your private/local
network to then kick off final builds/deployments to real environments that
way, after the initial build succeeds and possibly even a throwaway
environment gets spun up and tests pass in the Cloud.

That can be done using either the built-in Jenkins API
[https://wiki.jenkins.io/display/JENKINS/Remote+access+API](https://wiki.jenkins.io/display/JENKINS/Remote+access+API)
or "Trigger Builds Remotely" Build Trigger option (which basically uses the
same mechanism with your own Job-specific token/key). Nice feature is that
BitBucket Pipelines supports "environment variables" to enable securely
storing Jenkins API keys or tokens that let you securely tunnel through
corporate FW rules and the like:
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/environment-
varia...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/environment-variables-in-
bitbucket-pipelines-794502608.html)

------
basilin
Seems good

